# glass/foam vs. mid carbon/wood limbs



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been wondering about these two types of limbs. I see there are several glass/foam and mid level carbon/wood limbs at close to the same price point. 

Does anyone have experience with these limbs? I have a couple of glass/foam limbs and a pair of glass/wood limbs. I like the smoothness of the glass/foam limbs, it isn't a huge difference but slight. I don't have a chronograph so I can't comment on speed. 

What has been your experience regarding speed, torsional stability, longevity, overall impressions? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Don't put too much weight on my comments but for what it's worth.... I have some SF Gold Standard Foam limbs I haven't used for a while. Many said they were great limbs but I never found they lived up to the expectation, except for smoothness. I'm currently using Samick Vision Fibre which do the job but I don't think they are good enough for the extra 2# over the Winstorm limbs I had before. I'm not sure if its 'stacking# or not but I've tried limbs 2# and 4# heavier and they seemed at least as easy to pull to anchor. While I would recommend the Winstorms I wouldn't recommend the Vision limbs- maybe sufficient as a 'pass through' set.

Mind you, these may not be the grade of limbs you are asking about.....

The Kaya Tom Cats carry a good reputation.

Other criteria you might look to are accuracy to marked poundage and how good their natural tiller is.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Were the Winstorm limbs you had carbon/wood or glass/wood? Between the three limbs you mentioned which were the fastest? I can't tell what the poundages they were from your post. I have a set of Samick Universals glass/wood that I haven't shot but I like the fit and finish on the limbs, very good quality. I expect that the newer Samick Vision series has the same quality. It sounds like you were not impressed with the Vision Fibre limbs performance. I too have some SF GSF limbs and wasn't impressed with the fit and finish, but the smoothness is very good. I heard that the Winstorms quality wasn't that great, like the SF limbs....unlike the CC Challenger limbs they replaced which I think were made in Korea and of a much better quality. 

I wanted to pick up some Samick Universal carbon/wood but it seems like they have been discontinued for the Vision series. What is the quality, fit, finish of the Kaya limbs? They look good enough and their price is decent.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've never been disappointed by a Samick limb, whether it was the $400+ Masters or the $89 entry level, their quality is really tough to beat.

More to your question, early on I toyed with the same decision - about the time the Everest limbs came out. Ended up getting a used pair of premium carbon/wood limbs for about the same price, and am glad I did. If I were you, I'd hold out (shouldn't have to wait too long) for a used set of premium carbon/wood or carbon/foam limbs.

John


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The Winstorms were glass/wood. I found them to be well made (tiller and general impression). I can't say which were the fastest as the S.A.C. were 28#, the GSF were 30#, the Winstorms were 34# and the Vision are 36#.
What I can say is the GSF and SUC came out at the same poundage with the tiller bolts maxed out. My PO with the 34# limbs (37# OTF =on-the-fingers) was ~55m and with the same arrows the 36# limbs (39# OTF) would be ~60m. I was expecting a little more. It was a toss up at the time between another pair of Winstorms or the Visions and I feel I backed the wrong horse. I tried a few shots from a friends 40# 900CX limbs recently and they didn't feel any harder to anchor than my 36# Visions. Both of my sets of Samick limbs were stiff coming to anchor, my draw is 29-3/4". The limbs are all longs expect the Visions which are mediums.

Those are the ones I've shot. I've heard by reputation that the Winstorm Carbons were good limbs, similarly the Tom Cats. No personal experience there.

My wife got a set of Border TXBs. I put them on a 25" riser and took a few pot-shots with the same arrows mentioned above. My PO was 50m. The limbs were 30#. I could not get 50m with the 28# SUCs maxed out to 33# on the fingers- it took 34# Winstorms to break that barrier (37# OTF).
This was a little surprising but not too much as I've seen a report on the web where Border HEX 4s set at 37# out shot Kaya Vperfs set at 43# shooting the same arrows.

The CX range are Borders equivalent now. You could ask Sid for a list of Stock Limbs and see if any suit. The prices for them may well be lower than you expect especially in comparison to other high end makes.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

There really isn't that big differences with sub ~250$ mark limbs. I'd stick with brand your accustomed with, as I'm not that certain anyone can spot any differences apart from very slight speed variations.

SH winacts/pse pro elites would be my pick. Price is about same and those have been used to shoot olympic medals so you will still get very top quality.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far. 

Hypothetical question. If you had two pairs of limbs off of the same form, same poundage, on the same riser, etc. which one would be faster foam/glass or wood/glass? 

Which core material is better for overall longevity or "not blowing up" foam or wood? Thanks.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Answers 

a) the one that was build to be faster
b) the one that's made from higher quality material with higher quality manufacturing procedure

There are bad foam cores, bad wood cores, slow woodcore limbs, slow foamcore limbs. Only noticeable difference is in the feel and not even always in that. A large number of archers have been moving to woodcores lately, basically because of the more solid feel. Some manufacturers have responded that by making top end woodcore limbs (F3, ex prime, etc).


----------



## Arrotec (Sep 11, 2011)

*carbon wood glass*

Basically, the theory behind these WOOD limbs, Glass limbs Carbon limbs and the mix between all these.
However these are the basic form of limbs.
Foam was added as a cushion, carbon had control as well as speed , however very "illusive" has anyone herd there term ghost shooting?
It is related to equipment that an archer has a difficult time manipulating.
This term along with manipulating relates to archers that can shoot just about anything made and still perform at competition level.
In the early eighties Yamaha shocked everyone by showing up to the world meets with their new EX , DX, and TX line of competition bows but what they used for limbs was really the topic they used carbon ceramic limbs, These limbs kind of acted like glass limbs to me however with out the shock.
Hoyt filed suit for infringement of paten rights and the Yamaha bows were not allowed to be sold in the US 
Why I mentioned this is because this was the start, many companies were already working on their own carbon limbs however they couldn't make then affordable.
the carbon plus wood limbs by Hoyt were one of the most successful competition limbs made, Then everyone went speed hungry.
Everything from then on was based on getting the arrow out as soon as possible and after shock.
So to your question, on types or combinations that depends a lot on the quality of the limbs being made Now I said the quality NOT the price !! just because something cost more doesn't necessarily mean that it is better!
Now someone here mentioned SF premium limbs their made by China for Win & Win company all a part of a much larger company called KAP I am sure you have all herd about them (Korean Archery Products) 
Yes I have shot these products and have only good things to say about them very easy to shoot and manipulate, now the real test is how long do they hold up.
If your shooting 150 to 400 arrows in a day I can tell you right now a good set of Hoyt Carbon foam limbs last about 8 to 9 months wood carbon a little more perhaps a year even greater.
what do I mean about last well I mean their crispness they have this rubber feeling when their time has come doesn't mean that their no good now just not that stable to use for competition.
Take the time to learn your equipment know how to read it.
Think of it as the beginner who uses all the stabilizers without actually knowing what they do.
Your thinking now who is this guy? well no one different then you just one who has the experience in this sport.
Good luck


----------

